# reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?



## d4rk_tr1nker (26. April 2009)

*reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

HI Leute,
Da ich mal irgendwann mit nem Voltmod un Dice meiner 9800gtx+ einheizen will, wollt ich wissen ob man den Ram und die Spawas extra kühlen muss, wenn man nen Dicepott drauf hat.
mfg


----------



## teurorist (26. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

eigentlich nicht wenn du vorher beginnst zu kühlen und kalt startest ... 

aber es gibt auch karten wie die 295 wo der n200 gekühlt werden muss


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Wenn ein Brückenchip drauf ist (9800GX2 GTX295) muss dieser auf jeden Fall gekühlt werden. Ansonsten raucht er dir weg.
Die RAMs müssen nicht zwingend gekühlt werden. Auf die Spawas solltest du allerdings kleine Kühler befestigen. Diese werden sonst zu heiß.


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Kühlen muss man die nicht unbedingt, da das ganze PCB kalt wird und die Teile automatisch gekühlt werden,besonders bei LN2.  Ein Lüfter kann aber nie schaden zum Kühlen dieser Teile ,auch nachdem sie schon kalt ist. 
Wenn du da hast ,kannst du Mini-Kühler auf die Spawas kleben,weil die mit VoltMod heiß werden.

Am besten ne Styropor Bench-Box (10€) bauen und alles reinhauen, dann drin an der Seite Dice reintun und die Box abdichten, dann hast du drin auch kalte Luft wie -20°C .  Eine Bench Box hat viele Vorteile - Kann sich kein Kondenswasser bilden, da die Luft unter 0°C ist und alles wird super gekühlt (Mobo,Graka,Ram).

P.S. Roman war schneller.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Hi

ich bin ja der Freund von d4rk_tr1nker und wir haben uns schon überlegt so eine Box zu bauen(gute Idee^^).

Nur wie macht man dass keine Luft von außen reinkommt? Mit einem Deckel, aber was istr dann mit dem Dice? 

Wir haben zur Belüftung 2 Ultra kaze 3000 hier und jede Menge 120mm, aber nur ein paar 80mm. kleiner ist nichts da.

Als Box hat d4rk_tr1nker Styrodur Platten und ich habe 2m² Armaflex hier.

Wir dachten an eine Grundbox aus dem Styropor und innen mit Armaflex isoliert. Alles dann abdichten und fertig.

Und wie macht das mit den kabeln?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Nur Styropor reicht. Brauchst keine AF-Iso noch reinlegen.

Einfach nen Styropordeckel drauf und was schweres drauf stellen,damit es mal dicht ist.

Meine Box besteht aus 60mm Dicke Platten . Für die Kabel schneidet man Löcher in der Box und dichtet die dann mit dem ausgeschnittenen Stück Styropor oder mit AF-Stücken. 

Die Box bißl größer bauen,damit neben dem Board auch an der Seite platz für Dice ist. Ich hatte mal eine plastik Schüßel mit Dice reingestellt und nen Boxed-Kühler drauf damit die Kälte besser verteilt wird. 

Im Deckel ebenfals Loch für den CPU-Pot auschneiden und natürlich auch abdichten.

Da sind paar Bilder von meiner Box im Einsatz : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/24576-dr-house-30kg-dice-fun-4.html


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Ah, ok.

Dann werden wir diese Woche die bauen.

Bildet sich echt kein Kondeswasser?Die Luft ist ja auch noch "feucht", wo geht das wasser hin?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Da kann sich kein Kondenswasser bilden, weil es vorher zu Eis gefriert und Eis ist nicht Leitfähig. 

Eigentlich bildet sich auch kein Eis in der Box - die HW ist total trocken und eisfrei. Ich konnte so ganze 8 Stunden dauerbenchen. Auch wenn der Rechner aus ist für ne halbe Stunde, kein Problem wenn Dice noch die Box von Innen kühlt.

Paar Tipps  zur Bench-Box :

Die Platten mit Teppichmesser oder Metallhandsäge schneiden.
Die Einzelnen Platten mit langen Holzschrauben zusammenschrauben
Zwischen den Kontaktflächen der Box habe ich Silikon verteilt und dann mit den Holzschrauben befestigt - nach paar Stunden ist die Box bombenfest und gut isoliert.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (27. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

@ House
Super Idee, sowas will ich bauen!
Ich hab hier einige Platte Polysterol oder auch Styrodur, Wikipedia
herumliegen, meinst du das ist geeignet dafür?
Könntest du bite auch mal ne BIldershow von deiner Box machen, damit ich genau weis, was ich bauen muss?
Dat wär echt der Hammer
mfg


----------



## Dr.House (27. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Styropor-Platten kosten ein Pack im Baumarkt (40 mm Stärke) 6-8 €.

Fotos ,muss ich gucken....

Board aufs Styropor legen und mal grob abmessen, kannst so groß bauen wie du willst. Wenn der Boden ausgeschnitten ist, dann 4 Wände dazu und einen Deckel drauf. Verschrauben und mit Silikon abdichten.


----------



## Dr.House (27. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte ....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab auch schon mal -40°C in der Box erreicht, das war zu kalt für mein T-Power.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (28. April 2009)

*AW: reicht ein Dicepott auf der Gpu um Alles zu kühlen?*

So, erstmal Dankeschön.
Ok dann werd ich mal in Baumarkt farn und erstmal Styropor besorgen...
Bis zum Wochende sollte dann alles fertig sein, nur leider geht dieses Wochende bei mir gar nichts, da mein kleiner extrem nerviger Cousin kommt und ich mit ihm spielen muss 
Naja, sobalds fertig ist, wird Dice bestellt und erstmal der e8500 von Eiswolf auf touren gebracht^^
mfg


----------

